# Miyata Elevation 10,000



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

First of all, thanx to Knuckles for the original post "Lugged Carbon Miyata?" and the lead. I tracked down Jeff Palmer of Spokes Etc. in Vienna, Virginia, discussed the frame, shipping and payment options, sent him a Money order and guess what came FedEx today?....WOW! Also thanx to all who were in that original posting who didn't follow through on a 20" bike frame....HAHAHAHA! it turned out to be a 15 1/2" center/center-18 1/2" center/top seattube with a 22 1/2" toptube and a 42" wheelbase! I'll post pictures of my progress building this beauty as I get it done..


----------



## commuter73 (May 31, 2006)

Man, I've been looking for a fork like that for a long time now. The frame looks great so far too. Can't wait to see the final project! Can you give us a hint of what you have planned for it?


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Those pictures are as I received it from Jeff, straight out of the box...

Plans, I don't need no stinkin plans! I'm really thinkin' Single Speed (don't shoot me fellas) with either some nice polished aluminum or all black wheels with Hookworms maybe?, carbon fiber bars with lock on grips and blue anodized Avid levers, Arch Rival brakes.....wish I had a blue anodized crankset...we'll see what happens but don't worry, I'll share.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I almost pulled the trigger on it. Talked to the guy a bit but didn't follow through.

That's a pretty looking bike and a good buy IMO.

Regardless of how you build it, it'll end up great.

Personally I'd go with a Herbold Replica or period correct build...but SS will make for a fun bike.

Keep us posted on the build!


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Stan,

$100 is a steal ...and for someone in Europe it is an even greater steal (in euros)

It very much looks like my '93 TrailRunner, but that has blue translucent paint on the carbon. 

I second Rumpfy on the build comments

With the serial# I could determine the year

Congrats!

- Melvin


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

yeow, what a beaut!


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*Elev2k review in Canadian mag*

Review of the most economical bonded Miyata in the 1992 line up. Aluminium front- and steel reartriangle.

Miyata Elevation 2,000, MountainBiking April 1992


















*Page 3

Page 4

Page 5

Page 6

Page 7*

Stan, the testcrew was pretty positive on the bike and now this is only a Elev2k. Yours being a Elevation 10,000 must be 5 times as good!

- Melvin


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*update on build*

Well, I'm waiting on a polished Kooka crankset (in the mail:thumbsup: ) to go with my with my blue chainring. That and a chain and I'll be rollin! I'm not real happy with the bottle holder, doesn't quite match, but thats an easy fix. 19 1/2 pounds as it sits. I can't wait, it feels good just sitting and coasting


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Stan,

I think your blue theme is well choosen. Very good the frame came also with the seatclamp qr included, in particular at that pricepoint. 

I have never heard of those brakes. The DL2001 is a very sturdy bar I can tell. Please keep us up to date on future updates.

Go ride & enjoy it!

- Melvin


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*on the road..finally*

finally got a crank and chain on it, took it for a short spin:thumbsup: . boy it gets dark early! anyhow, just a quick picture update. It's not done yet as I just won som BLUE ANODIZED Rolf Dolomites for it off Ebay...might as well go "blue-er"


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Nice Stan! Actually I have no idea what Rolf Dolomites are :blush: ...but I soon hope to find out they are really Cool 

Here again a few pics of the bike I chose the blue theme for:









*
Front

Rear*

btw there is a sweet Elevation 5,000 on eBay right now that needs some trick bits and a caring new owner.

- Melvin


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Melvin, I have Rolf Satellite wheels on there now, the Dolomites are similar but the ones I'm getting have Blue Anodized Rims! Thanx by the way for your opinions and input, it's very appreciated...happy riding!


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

anyone know if decals are available for Miyata's? hint hint Elevation 12,000!!!


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Stan,

I often see Koga-Miyata decals offered on German eBay. This give you an idea of how they will look on a bike with similar paintscheme:










The blue Koga and Miyata decals like on my above TrailRunner I see never offered.

Miyata decals: Miyata was pretty popular in the US in the eighties. There are quite a lot enthousiast under the touring and road cyclists. The Miyata 1000 is a respected bicycle for example. Pretty sure other people will have faced the same decals issue as you do now. BikeForums.net Classic is the place to go to meet the people and to inform. You could also directly contact Mike Swantak (mswantak), who probably will be able to make a new set of decals for you.

The Miyata decals will look like this:

example 1 (elev8k)

example 2 (elev10k)

Here you find way more pics that could give an idea.

- Melvin


----------



## ventralis (Jan 13, 2014)

Good morning,
Can anyone please help me identifying this frame I've purchased newly

???? MTB koga miyata carbon - ThaiMTB.com - ???????

Thanks so much indeed


----------

